
Image inside div has extra space below the image - chefschef
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5804256/image-inside-div-has-extra-space-below-the-image
======
tmpfs
This is due to the image being inline by default, just needs inline-block.
There are other hacks too.

~~~
chefschef
Yeah - I just found it surprising =)

